# Which cloud storage service is best: Google Drive, Dropbox, or SkyDrive?



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

It's raining cloud services.

The problem: You have lots of files that you need to access from multiple places, and you don't want to rely on a USB stick or emailing yourself. The preferred solution, for years, has been Dropbox, the free cloud-storage service for seamless file syncing. But now, Dropbox has competition from a couple young upstarts named Google and Microsoft. Let's see how Dropbox, Google Drive, and Microsoft's SkyDrive stack up against each other.

More


----------

